# Industry News: Fujifilm Announces the X-T100, A Budget Conscience New Mirrorless Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 24, 2018)

```
<p><em>A stylish interchangeable lens camera featuring automatic scene recognition, a three-way tilting touchscreen and Bluetooth® technology</em></p>
<p><strong>Valhalla, N.Y., May 24, 2018</strong> – <strong><a href="http://www.fujifilmusa.com/products/digital_cameras/index.html">FUJIFILM North America Corporation</a></strong> today announced the debut of its new <strong>FUJIFILM X-T100</strong>, a compact interchangeable lens camera with a sleek design. Available in Black, Dark Silver, and Champagne Gold, the new X-T100 offers a host of features including a high magnification electronic viewfinder, horizontal tilting rear LCD screen, built-in Bluetooth® technology for quick and easy image sharing and an extended battery life allowing up to 430 frames per charge. In addition, the X-T100 weighs just 448g with anodized coating on aluminum top cover, delivering a simultaneously retro and luxury feel.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“We are excited to announce the X-T100 as the latest addition to the X Series lineup,” said Yuji Igarashi, General Manager of the Electronic Imaging Division & Optical Devices Division at FUJIFILM North America Corporation. “This mirrorless camera is a perfect fit for photographers looking for an easy to use, compact and versatile camera, offering excellent image quality with a variety of enhanced features with the familiar design of previous FUJIFILM X-T series cameras.”</p>
<p>Equipped with a powerful 24.2 megapixel APS-C sensor and high-speed image processing engine, the X-T100 is compatible with the full X Mount lens lineup of 26 FUJINON high quality lenses which cover focal lengths from 15mm to 1200mm (35mm equivalent). Combining Fujifilm’s renowned outstanding image quality with the company’s proprietary color reproduction technology, the X-T100 is stylish, portable, and highly versatile – making it the ideal companion for everyday photography.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-3 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-3 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-3' class='gallery galleryid-35080 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/3945449158.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/3945449158-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/3945449158-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/3945449158-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/6396824947.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/6396824947-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/6396824947-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/6396824947-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/4017726393.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/4017726393-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/4017726393-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/4017726393-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/0122933645.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/0122933645-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/0122933645-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/0122933645-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p><strong>Fast Autofocus, Automatic Functions, and Sleek Design Offer Ease of Use</strong></p>
<p>The X-T100 uses a Phase Detection Autofocus system and algorithm originally designed for flagship X Series models, to ensure quick and precise capture of images even when photographing fast-moving subjects. Adding to its ease of use, the camera also features an advanced SR+ Auto shooting mode that is capable of detecting the subject and scene simultaneously, and selecting the optimum settings accordingly to provide intelligent, fully-automatic shooting. This mode is perfect for situations where it is difficult to select the right settings, or when a series of quick shots is what the photographer is after.</p>
<p>The X-T100 features a three-inch touch panel display to make composition easy. Featuring</p>
<p>1.04-million dots for a crystal clear view of the action, this screen swings out horizontally to almost 180 degrees. Not only does this help to compose shots at awkward angles, it also makes it possible to take selfies or shoot video blogs with a clear view of what’s in the frame.</p>
<p>Although the X-T100 has the look of a timeless classic, the camera body weighs just 448g with battery and memory card, so it’s small and light enough to accompany photographers wherever they go. It also comes with a shoulder strap and a detachable grip for added security and comfort.</p>
<p><strong>Artistic Expressions for Everyday Creativity</strong></p>
<p>The X-T100 offers 11 variations of unique FUJIFILM Film Simulation modes and 17 variations of Advanced Filters—all of which provide photographers with the ability to add greater artistic expression to images. Setting adjustments on the X-T100 is quick and easy with one-step operation that is made possible via the function and exposure compensation dials on top of the body, and the touch-and-flick function available on the rear LCD monitor.</p>
<p>Not only can the X-T100 produce breathtaking stills, but with 4K and the option to shoot in slow motion, it’s great for video too. Full HD movies can be shot at speeds of up to 59.94fps for super-smooth footage. To help maximize sound quality, the X-T100 is equipped with a microphone port so videographers can record audio from a compatible external microphone (sold separately).</p>
<p><strong>Bluetooth® Technology for Quick and Seamless Image Transfer</strong></p>
<p>The X-T100 features the latest Bluetooth® low energy technology, allowing users to quickly and seamlessly transfer images using the free “FUJIFILM Camera Remote” app. This function enables constant image transfer, even while in shooting mode, so images can be uploaded and shared within moments.</p>
<p><strong>FUJIFILM X-T100 Key Features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>24.2MP APS-C CMOS sensor and high-speed imaging processor equipped with Phase Detection AF system</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>3” (approx. 1,040K-dot) high resolution LCD touchscreen can be tilted 3 ways</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Standard output sensitivity of ISO200 – ISO12800
<ul>
<li>Extended output sensitivity: ISO100 – ISO51200</li>
</ul>
</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>4K video recording up to approx. 30 mins
<ul>
<li>Full HD 1920 x 1080 59.94p / 50p / 24p / 23.98p, Continuous recording up to approx. 30 min.</li>
<li>HD 1280 x 720 59.94p / 50p / 24p / 23.98p, Continuous recording up to approx. 30 min.</li>
<li>High Speed Movie　1280×720 / 1.6x / 2x / 3.3x / 4x, Continuous recording up to approx. 7 min.</li>
</ul>
</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Bluetooth® version 4.1 low energy technology</li>
<li>Wi-Fi® image transfer and remote camera operation</li>
<li>Improved battery life for still images – approx. 430 frames</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Start-up period:
<ul>
<li>0.4 sec., when High Performance mode set to ON</li>
<li>0.8 sec., when High Performance mode set to OFF</li>
</ul>
</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Photos can be sent to instax SHARE printers using the free “instax SHARE” app</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Accessories include:
<ul>
<li>Li-ion battery NP-W126S</li>
<li>AC power adapter</li>
<li>Plug Adapter</li>
<li>USB cable</li>
<li>Shoulder strap</li>
<li>Body cap</li>
<li>Owner’s manual</li>
<li>Detachable Grip</li>
</ul>
</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Availability and Pricing</strong></p>
<p>Kits and cameras will be available in Black, Dark Silver, and Champagne Gold. Dark Silver and Champagne Gold are two exciting colors new to the X Series lineup, seen for the first time in the X-T100.</p>
<p>The new <strong>FUJIFILM X-T100 </strong>will be available as a kit with the<strong> <a href="https://www.fujifilmusa.com/products/digital_cameras/x/fujinon_lens_xc15-45mmf35_56_ois_pz/index.html">FUJINON XC15-45mmF3.5-5.6 OIS PZ</a></strong> lens on <strong>June 18, 2018 </strong>in the U.S. and Canada for <strong>USD $699.95 </strong>and <strong>CAD $899.99</strong>.</p>
<p>The new <strong>FUJIFILM X-T100 </strong>body will be available on <strong>June 18, 2018 </strong>in the U.S. and Canada for <strong>USD $599.95 </strong>and <strong>CAD $749.99</strong>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## stevelee (May 24, 2018)

"budget-conscious" maybe?


----------

